# Some pics of my Betta Family



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought I'd post some photo's of a few of the bettas I have around here. Well the ones that would stay still long enough for me to get a decent picture of anyway! I'm going to try and take a few pics of my other adult males and 2 of my 5 month old male fry later today and will post them when/if I get some good ones.


Enjoy all!


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

how long have u been breeding bettas


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've been trying for about 3 years. Got a successful spawn 2 1/2 years ago but they all died because I couldn't keep sufficient bbs hatching to feed them, then I gave up for a few years and have only recently (end of last year) started again. Got 2 successful spawns 3 weeks apart but am having trouble getting a pair of CT's to spawn successfully. I've had 2 pairs spawn but they eat the egs for some reason. It is difficult to find female CT's where I live so I can only attempt spawns when I have CT females and they usually die not long after spawning. 

PS here is another picture of my male fry named 'Blossom' and some pictures of my other two adult CT males.


----------

